# Altolamprologus compressiceps with mbunas?



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

OK....50 gallon tank at present with 5 yellow labs and 5 afras + a rusty.
I was given a Altolamprologus compressiceps which is a Tango.
The Labs and afra's are about 3 inches at present and the compressiceps about 1.5 inches.

I will be starting a 100 gallon tank next week and still can't decide on Tangs or Milla but in the mean time could he go in the mbuna tank and possibly stay there :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Temporarily he/she should be ok... but not long term. Mbuna are far too active, aggressive, and aggressive at feeding for a comp to typically do well.


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

I have heard they like calm waters but my mbuna tank is like niagra falls. They seem to enjoy it like that. I don't want it too stressed out :fish:


----------



## Eriefish (Nov 4, 2008)

Yah the comp being that small i wouldnt recommend it would be a gamble. Full grown no problem as they are scale armored and other fish find out fast when they go to bite or harass.


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

What about breeding compressiseps. Is it best to breed them on their own in a seperate tank.

Will they not eat there own fry?


----------

